# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magos y coleccionistas en CÁDIZ

## Mr Cabruti

Muy buenas a tod@s! Me gustaría hacer un grupo con gente de la zona de bahía de cádiz para hacer quedadas, crear un grupito de whatsapp, proponer cosas, en fín, unir un poco a la comunidad mágica (los que vivamos "cerca"). Espero que haya alguien de por aquí.
Un saludo!

----------


## biccthor

Yo soy de Madrid, una pena me gustaba mucho la idea.

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Siempre estamos liados en los mismo hilos tu y yo Victor! jaja, hemos cogido el foro con ganas ¿eh? Te haré saber si algún día estoy por Madrid, o propón un macro encuentro en Madrid a ver si se une gente de fuera xD

----------


## Ming

Hola, no soy de Cádiz aunque si me lo preguntas en Febrero... por dentro lo soy jeje

Hay mucha gente de esa zona y hay asociaciones y grupos de magos allí.
Te dejo un tema del foro donde organizaron quedada por si puedes ponerte en contacto con alguno o ir mirando los perfiles a ver si alguno nombra una asociación.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ighlight=cadiz

Hay muchos y muy buenos magos por esa zona, y aunque ahora no estén por el foro (o sí, nunca se sabe) siguen haciendo magia.

No te lo mando por privado porque llevo años con los MP saturados  :O15: 


Victor, en Madrid tienes escuelas, magos y asociaciones para aburrirte. Que envidia me dais los dos.
Aprender por separado y, si queréis, quedar aunque sea por Skype y os ayudáis mutuamente =)

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Gracias Ming! 
He echado un vistazo y casi todos están inactivos de hace ya bastante tiempo... pero bueno, ya irán apareciendo  :Smile1:

----------

